# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Vaginacorrectie is net zo normaal als neuscorrectie

## Leontien

> In een tijd waarin vaginacorrecties net zo normaal worden als neusoperaties, springt een Amerikaanse start-up ook in de markt van vulvabehandelingen.
> 
> Het bedrijfje Viveve gaat de markt op met een apparaat dat de vagina vernauwt, zonder dat de patiënt onder narcose hoeft.
> 
> De Nederlandse documentaire Beperkt Houdbaar bracht in 2007 de vooral in de Verenigde Staten opkomende trend in beeld, en stelde die ter discussie. Sommigen vrouwen laten hun vagina vernauwen om meer genot te kunnen ervaren tijdens de seks, anderen doen de ingreep voornamelijk vanwege schoonheidsmotieven.
> 
> De behandeling wordt vooral populair onder moeders, omdat hun vagina vergroot is na het baren van een kind.


Bron: nu.nl

In het eerste stukje staat beschreven dat een vaginacorrectie bijna net zo normaal wordt als neuscorrectie. Wat vind jij daarvan?

Breng je stem uit en geef hieronder je mening!

----------


## Luuss0404

Als ik naar mijzelf kijk dan zou ik alleen een correctie van een lichaamsdeel laten uitvoeren als het medisch noodzakelijk is, anders zou ik er echt niet aan beginnen.

----------


## christel1

Ik sluit me aan bij Luus. Alleen als het medisch noodzakelijk is. 
Ik kan me wel voorstellen dat vrouwen een vaginacorrectie laten uitvoeren maar daarmee bedoel ik niet verkleinen om meer genot te hebben bij het vrijen, maar wel bv als de binnenste schaamlippen zo vergroot zijn dat ze hinderlijk zijn bij het dragen van ondergoed of een jeans of zo. Dat is dan meer een noodzakelijke operatie omdat je ontstekingen enzo kan krijgen daarvan. 
Aan een anders gezond lichaam laat je niet prutsen zeg ik altijd

----------


## essie79

Ik vind het niet normaal. Het is een gevoelig stukje, als het mis gaat ben je voor je leven verminkt. Waarom eraan gaan klungelen. Is het medische noodzaak dan is het wat anders. Over 4 maanden plop ik er ook een kind uit, nou dan istie maar uitgelubbert, jammer dan. Als mijn kindje maar gezond is.

----------


## flappertje

Psychische factoren spelen hierbij een belangrijke rol.
Zoiets kun je moeilijk voor een ander beoordelen.

----------


## christel1

Ik heb 2 kinderen op de wereld gezet, en niks uitgelubberd....

----------


## gesi

Maar wat is dan het uitgangspunt? Meer genot voor zichzelf of voor de partner? En spreken we hier alleen over vaginavernauwing? Of hebben we het ook over labiaplastiek? 
Tellen de medische noodzaak ook mee?
Kortom, ik vind deze peiling te 'ruim'............

----------


## dotito

Ik sluit mij ook bij Luuss, en Christel aan.
Ook ik vind enkel als het medische nodig is, en anders vind ik het persoonlijk risico niet waard om je daar aan te laten opereren.
Ook ik heb een dochter op de wereld gezet, en ook bij mij is niets uitgelubberd.

@Christel(ha ha :Big Grin:  uitgelubberd)

----------


## future

Elke operatie brengt risiko's met zich mee. En voor een vagina geldt bovendien, dat het een gevoelige plek is, die toch al veel te "lijden" heeft. Persoonlijk zou ik alleen iets laten doen, als het absoluut medisch noodzakelijk is.
Het vernauwen van de vagina lijkt me trouwens nauwelijks vermeerdering van genot op te leveren voor de vrouw in kwestie. Hooguit voor haar (mannelijke) partner.
Moreel vind ik een dergelijke ingreep niet verwerpelijk.

----------


## tiny0190

sorry hoor,..meer genot door het vernauwen van je vagina??...de clitoris en g plek zijn heel gevoelig bij vrouwen.....
ik denk dat vrouwen eerder aan het genot van hun partner denken dan,...spijt me wel maar ik vind het echt heel raar dat er anno 2011 nog steeds word gedacht dat vrouwen genot ervaren door vaginale stimulatie!!!....neen hoor!!..manlief moet het er maar mee doen,...ik heb drie kids en ben 56 jaar !..en ik ben super tevreden over mijn vaginale prestaties zo ook mijn man!

----------


## christel1

Heb ooit eens een aflevering gezien van Law and order waarbij een vrouw haar man had vermoord door hem te overrijden met de wagen, en ze bekende direct schuld.... in de rechtbank verantwoordde ze zich door te zeggen tegen de rechter en ze wees op haar borsten, bij ons huwelijk waren deze goed, moet hij nu niet komen zagen achter grotere borsten, ik lag in een deuk en eigenlijk ze had gelijk vond ik, je moet daarvoor je man nu niet vermoorden maar dat doet mensen wel eens 2 keer nadenken voor je iets laat corrigeren.... en ik geef tiny dus volkomen gelijk.... daarbij bij een vrouw zie je nog wat je krijgt, bij een man moet je meestal wachten voor hij zijn broek afdoet voor je ziet wat voor vlees je in de kuip hebt.... natuurlijk komt het weer uit de VS.... alles zo fake als iets maar owee als er een blote tiet in een programma komt, ze knippen het er gelijk uit...

----------


## christel1

ja hoor en bij mij werkt het ook nog optimaal zoals Tiny het zegt....

----------


## helmpie

Nou heb alles is doorgelezen en dan komt er nu een heel ander verhaal!
Ben een vrouw van 41 heb twee kinderen.

Ik denk dat het niet veel te maken heeft met uitlubberen of niet. Vorig jaar hebben ze mijn baarmoeder en baarmoederhals verwijderd en een voorwandplastiek gedaan (blaas ophangen) was noodzakelijk! Ook komt er nog een achterwandplastiek omdat alles is verzakt bij mij.
Mijn schaamlippen waren dermate groot dat ik met fietsen al veel pijn klachten kreeg aan mijn voorkont (vagina)zal ik maar zeggen hihihi.
Bij het eerste bezoek van de gynaecoloog zag ik zelf de arts al kijken  :EEK!:  .....
Het was niet de bedoeling om er over te beginnen maar zag wel mijn kans.
En hij gaf me gelijk, en zei gelijk we gaan ook een correctie doen van de vagina.
En moet jullie zeggen ik was opgelucht.
En tot de dag van vandaag nog nooit spijt van gehad dat het gebeurd is.

Groet,
Helmpie

----------


## essie79

Hoi Helmpie,

Maar dan is het weer een medische factor. Je had er last van, dan zou ik het ook overwegen. Je hebt het niet voor de sier gedaan of je partner.

gr, Esther

----------


## Oki07

Ik vind zowel een neus- als vaginacorrectie prima als je er last van hebt. Of dit nu medisch of psychisch is. Waar we alleen voor moeten waken, is allemaal perfect te willen zijn. Een bobbeltje in je neus kan ook zijn charme hebben en niet bij iedereen zijn de binnenste schaamlippen kleiner dan de buitenste. In Amerika heerst het idee dat we allemaal een "playboy-kutje" moeten hebben. Als dat de bedoeling was, dan waren we wel zo gemaakt. Maar als je eronder lijdt, op welke manier dan ook, is het een optie.

Misschien kennen jullie de documentaire van Sunny Bergam - Beperkt houdbaar? Nooit problemen gehad met haar vagina, maar deze arts uit Amerika raadde haar een aantal operaties aan. Het moet niet gekker worden.

----------


## helmpie

> Hoi Helmpie,
> 
> Maar dan is het weer een medische factor. Je had er last van, dan zou ik het ook overwegen. Je hebt het niet voor de sier gedaan of je partner.
> 
> gr, Esther


Nee dat klopt  :Wink:

----------


## Bertq

waarom je lichaam verprutssen als het medisch niet verantwoord is, met kan er later spijt van hebben

----------


## christel1

Vandaag gelezen op de site van het Laatste nieuws, een pornobabe wou in Amerika een 6de borstvergroting, ze had een F cup en wou naar een G cup...., ze was 1m57 en woog iets in de 40 kilo, er is iets misgegaan in de operatie en is nu dood....wie is er in de fout gegaan ? De arts ? Degene die de narcose toedient of de vrouw zelf.....Allemaal denk ik want een G cup past echt niet bij iemand die zo tenger is en zo groot is, maar natuurlijk wordt de arts en de anesthesist in gebreke gesteld, ja dat is Amerika he.... en mensen die echt een operatie nodig hebben die moeten betalen... probeer dat maar eens in NL of in B....

----------


## Sylvia93

> Vandaag gelezen op de site van het Laatste nieuws, een pornobabe wou in Amerika een 6de borstvergroting, ze had een F cup en wou naar een G cup...., ze was 1m57 en woog iets in de 40 kilo, er is iets misgegaan in de operatie en is nu dood....wie is er in de fout gegaan ? De arts ? Degene die de narcose toedient of de vrouw zelf.....Allemaal denk ik want een G cup past echt niet bij iemand die zo tenger is en zo groot is, maar natuurlijk wordt de arts en de anesthesist in gebreke gesteld, ja dat is Amerika he.... en mensen die echt een operatie nodig hebben die moeten betalen... probeer dat maar eens in NL of in B....


Hehe vandaar "Only in America"  :Wink: 

Ik vind trouwens een vaginacorrectie enkel normaal als je er problemen aan ondervind, sommige vrouwen hebben bijvoorbeeld hele grote schaamlippen en schamen zich hiervoor, als ze dit dan laten corrigeren zodat het allemaal weer normaal gevormd wordt vind ik het oké. Zomaar even een correctie doen omdat het allemaal zo leuk klinkt vind ik onzin, maar eigenlijk vind ik al die correcties onzin. Mensen moeten blij zijn met wat ze hebben, niet willen wat ze niet hebben  :Wink: !

----------


## christel1

Ja als je sommige programma's ziet zoals de Hoffkliniek, ik kan wel begrijpen dat sommige mensen iets aan hun uiterlijk willen doen, maar daar was een heel mooi meisje in met mooie borsten maar wou toch nog een paar maatjes meer.... nu komt ze op de cover van P-magazine of zo, als je het daar moet voor doen, nee laat het voor mij dan maar en een andere meid, 25 jaar, 1 kind en die liet een buikwandcorrectie doen, dan vraag ik me af, wat als ze per ongeluk nog eens zwanger wordt of nog een kind wilt, gaat ze dan nog eens onder het mes gaan of zo ? En ze sneden daar wel een hele lap vlees uit haar buik als ik het zo mag stellen, dat moet toch verschrikkelijk pijn doen en 's avonds stapte die gewoon de deur uit ? Niet verantwoord vind ik dat.... en liever een groot immens litteken hebben dan een buikje ? Sorry maar dat litteken blijf je ook altijd zien hoor want dat liep over heel haar buik. 
Natuurlijk, ik mag niet klagen, heb na 2 zwangerschappen nog geen buik en heb er ook geen striemen aan overgehouden maar had dit nu toch zo geweest ja dan had ik er ook moeten blijven mee rondlopen. En nochtans ik heb altijd gesport tot ik zwanger was van mijn zoon, dus ik had keiharde buikspieren maar ik heb veel gesmeerd met amandelolie van de apotheek, een aanrader voor iedereen die zwanger is en direct mee beginnen en ook borsten en bips niet vergeten (heb een paar striemen op mijn bips). 
Als er een medische reden is ben ik wel akkoord, ik heb ook een blaasverzakking laten opereren omdat ik incontinent was maar dat is medisch verantwoord, je kan toch moeilijk vanaf je 39ste met een pamper gaan rondlopen, dat zag ik echt niet zitten....

----------

